# PriceCutter Rabbet Kit



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

Any comments on this set?

http://eagleamerica.com/product.asp?pn=P10-1038

Typically, I'm getting ahead of myself in terms of having more hardware than I need... do the same with musical instruments, what can I say. 

I currently have the PriceCutter 24-bit set, the MLCS slot-cutter kit and the MLCS spiral-upcut set on their way to me; I'm thinking that with the addition of this kit I should be "forearmed" for a lot of routing situations. (Note that I did not say "all..." it sounds like one never has enough bits. )

(On that note, I almost forgot... I also have the MLCS 5-bit Shaker paneling kit on order. The chest described in their set of free plans is to be one of my first projects!)

Thanks all-and happy holidays!

Bob


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

With routing, it's OK to be a "bit" ahead of oneself, I think. 

I haven't tried any of the PriceCutter bits yet, so I can't comment on their comparative quality.


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

Ralph Barker said:


> With routing, it's OK to be a "bit" ahead of oneself, I think.
> 
> I haven't tried any of the PriceCutter bits yet, so I can't comment on their comparative quality.


Heh-heh... though I'm amazed I didn't think of that one, it's great to be on the receiving end for a change... thanks!


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Price cutter are fine for hobby use. Eagle and Price cutter has a special on Solid Surface Porter Cable bits. They are 120.00 each everywhere except at Eagle(price-cutter) they are 19.99 for a short time! Jump on this if you do solid surface routing!

Eagle America Bits and why to buy

Pricecutter Bits and why to buy

Ogee Porter Cable Solid Surface bit

Round Over Porter Cable Solid Surface bit

Eagle and Pricecutter are the same company now. Pricecutter is the Eagle hobby line, but they sell the same stuff other than cutters.


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

nickao65 said:


> Price cutter are fine for hobby use. Eagle and Price cutter has a special on Solid Surface Porter Cable bits. They are 120.00 each everywhere except at Eagle(price-cutter) they are 19.99 for a short time! Jump on this if you do solid surface routing!
> 
> Eagle America Bits and why to buy
> 
> ...


Thanks, Nick. I'm familiar with the Eagle/PriceCutter history, just haven't taken the plunge () as far as getting any "high-end" (as in Eagle/Whiteside) bits yet.

I'm not familiar with the term "solid surface" in routing context. Since AFAIK wood is generally accepted to be a solid surface , I'm guessing is that in this context they're talking about something like MDF and such, is that correct?

Thanks-

Bob


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

The solid surface they are referring to is Corian and Corian Style Solid Surface counters and other brands of man made counter top materials like that. Avonite is another brand you may have heard of.

You can get the solid surface in kits now making it hobby friendly:

Solid Surface Counter Top Kits

SolidSurface.com


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

Aha... thanks. I'll pass on the bits, since I don't see that stuff in my near future... but thanks for the heads-up.

Sounds like noone finds the general topic of the rabbet kit particularly exciting, tho'... so I'll prolly end up going with my gut feel that it offers a lot of useful flexibility. I'm hoping that bearings from both this and the slot cutter kit I'm getting will be usable on other bits, making creative uses possible (as alluded to by the illustrious Bob J. in another post somewhere).

Bob


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh yeah they will work on a lot of your bits. You may need to get some extra lock collars to hold the bearings on.


----------

